# Laika Ecovip 200i - should I buy one?



## Nicksy65 (Aug 29, 2012)

Hi - I am considering buying one of these, 2000 model. Dealer states they have trreated some rust on wheel arches & chassis. (I thought the wheel arches looked plastic in photo's.) 
Is rust a problem on these? 
It is a 6 speed iveco model - does anyone have experience of driving these - are they good/noisy, and what sort of mpg could I expect?
If you own one, would you recommend buying one or not?
Any advice would be appreciated.


----------



## philoaks (Sep 2, 2008)

I know nothing about Laika's or Iveco's sorry, hopefully someone will be along who does!

Only thing I would say is that at 4200kg you'll need to make sure that your driving licence will cover you. This thread will explain http://www.motorhomefacts.com/ftopict-124095-driving.html+licence+license


----------



## BwB (Dec 5, 2009)

Lakias are usually well screwed together but check the oven isn't too high for you to use. 

With regards the running gear, take it for a run and see what you think. Commercial vehicles are designed for tough lives. Some sit around for long periods when they become motorbikes so you can get low mileage vans in worse condition than higher mileage vans 

If you've not seen it yet you need to go and have a look see and take your fine tooth comb.


----------



## tyreman1 (Apr 18, 2008)

Leave it where it is and keep looking,if its had welding and bodywork repairs already its only going to need more work in the future,Iveco's are fairly reliable but a bit agricultural,there will be plenty of bargains coming up wintertime.


----------



## Nicksy65 (Aug 29, 2012)

Thanks all for the advice. I would be interested to hear from anyone who actually owns one, for an owners view?


----------



## biggles777 (Jan 18, 2006)

i owned a Laika 200i 2000 reg for 4 years and only sold it 2 years ago because the layout no longer suited requirements . It was on a Iveco and was no problem at all , about 22 mpg over 24000 km . 
The skirts are aluminium if i remember correctly so dont understand comments about rust .


----------



## Nicksy65 (Aug 29, 2012)

Thanks - I have asked the dealer to clarify that, in the pictures they look like plastic moulding. The dealer doesn't seem the most knowledgeable, the ad states 6 speed, he thinks 5. I've asked to check and he hasn't got back to me - 1st dealer I know of who doesn't chase a sale. Firm is reputable though so still waiting.


----------



## PAT4NEIL (Jul 21, 2007)

hi ya
we have a laika iveco 100i, its 4200kg 6 speed, no rust, front arches plastic, rear are aluminium, so check what he means,

its has a real tight lock compared to fiat, outs has twin rear wheels., it does 23mpg on average but we have towed a trailer and its the same.

we have been pleased with ours, year 2002.

ours will be up for sale early next season.
if we weren't going around the world we would be keeping it.


----------



## Nicksy65 (Aug 29, 2012)

Thanks. I am not in a rush to buy one, it was just that this was an ideal layout with the bunk beds for kids - no beds to make up, and at the right price (dealer asking £13500) seemed excellent value. I retire in 2014 and was buying early that year, but got very tempted when I saw this for sale. The 100i has the fixed double bed, and is not ideal for our needs, but I would consider one. Do you know what you would be asking for it? (Can't pm at the moment sorry)


----------



## NormanB (Sep 8, 2005)

We bought a new C-class Laika Kreos 3009 in 2005 and it has been fine. The ALKO chassis is galvanised and the cab hasn't shown any signs of rust yet. Strangely, the engine compartment doesn't keep clean and some mechanical bits have surface rust but after 42000 miles and 7 years I suppose that's to be expected.

It is well screwed together (now part of Hymer group) but with any older van, check for damp everywhere before buying. Our locker seals are beginning to let in water so need replacing. The odd interior light switch has failed; the oven igniter switch and the shower head needed a new washer.

Ours is the FIAT 2.8JTD (not the Iveco) and we get 25 to the gallon.


----------



## Nicksy65 (Aug 29, 2012)

Thanks for the info. I'm afraid my budget will be tied to the under £15K band of motorhomes, and think bunk beds will be the way to go, but thanks for the tips.


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

We sold out Laika about 3 months ago, can't rate them highly enough, well put together and toasty in winter, but ours was on the preferred Ducato 2.8 Jtd chassis, if it had been an Iveco we wouldn't have bought it, sprinter would have been better though.

The only problem with the 2.8 Jtd is the fifth gear problem, and ours let go the first day of our last holiday, we just lived with it for five weeks though, and it was fine, it's still do 50+ without too much hassle and the MPG didn't seem to suffer, we just kept off motorways. 

Kev.


----------



## PAT4NEIL (Jul 21, 2007)

Hi
Sorry didnt get back to you earlier, had no internet connection.

Good luck with your search.

Pat


----------

